# CS3 Icons



## rcannonp (Oct 30, 2007)

My first thought when I saw them was that the are really ugly and bland. After I put them in my dock, I got used to them and now find them very functional. They are easily identifiable and stand out well from the other icons in the dock. Anyway, I was looking at them today after looking at some of the member badges here and realized that the case of the second letters is inconsistent. Lightroom has a small caps R while Bridge has a lower case r. Indesign is the only other obvious cap in the Design Premium suite. I can see why they would put a lower case i in Illustrator(the only one that starts with "Adobe") because a san-serif, small cap I or a capital I with a lower case l could be confusing. 

It just struck me as funny that a company as entrenched in the design industry as Adobe would be inconsistent on something like that. I should get back to work and stop worrying about stupid stuff like that. At least I'm one post closer to getting rid of that Jm badge.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 1, 2007)

I am on the fence regarding the icons. I don't really like them, but I don't hate them, but I can see your point about the inconsistencies.

Oh, and congrats on stepping up in the Lightroom Forums world. Enjoy the new badge!


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 1, 2007)

Ian Farlow said:


> Oh, and congrats on stepping up in the Lightroom Forums world. Enjoy the new badge!



I'm just glad to get rid of the brown junior member.


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 1, 2007)

Though off topic, it was funny to see even George Jardine and Jeff Schewe, and the like, with Junior Member listings in the early days of the Lab LR Beta Trials, when some of us early starters were already Members or Senior Member due to heavy posting.

 

Don


----------



## AnitaD (Nov 1, 2007)

rcannonp said:


> It just struck me as funny that a company as entrenched in the design industry as Adobe would be inconsistent on something like that.



I'm told there's a system to the capitalization of the pneumonics, but I can't figure it out, either!


----------



## I Simonius (Nov 2, 2007)

rcannonp said:


> Anyway, I was looking at them today after looking at some of the member badges here and realized that the case of the second letters is inconsistent. Lightroom has a small caps R while Bridge has a lower case r.



OH, yeah....!


----------

